

Whalesong: a Racket to JavaScript compiler - gu
http://hashcollision.org/whalesong/

======
codygman
Awesome! I remember hearing something about this a while back. Is this is
what's going to be used to teach racket online?

This also means that it'll be easier to support racket with
lighttable(<http://www.lighttable.com/>)

